# Raising Queens in Baby Nucs



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

I also Keep my Breeder Queens in these 5 frame Baby Nucs (They will Over winter very good)The frames are 9 1/8 deep Takes 2 frames to make up a standard frame (19")top bar the five frame Baby nuc will have about the same comb space of 2 full frames or just a tad more.


If i want to graft a 12 hour larve (FRAME in 6/26/06 6:00 PM)(Frame out 6/27/06 6:00 AM)Count (72 Hours)from the time you took frame out It will be on the 6/30/06 at 6:00AM If you Graft at this time there will be nothing over 12 hours old .......or you could Graft on 6/30/06 6:00PM and no larve will be over 24 Hours 


I took out the Queen and 2 Frames of the youngest Brood from my cell Builder 6/26/06 8:00PM Placed Graft the next morning about 5:30 AM.


In my Cell Builder the Big Baby Nuc I placed 20 Cells Grafted on two frames (as the one in the picture)the frame you see there they started ( 8) the other frame they started all (10). Done this at 6:00AM took picture about 12 hours late


6/30/06 THEY HAVE FINISHED 12 OF THE QUEEN CELLS ALL WITH A BABY NUC

Usally I will do cell Builder in a full size hive with about 3-4 lbs of nurse bees. 

Check the new Pictures on link Below

[ July 01, 2006, 09:33 AM: Message edited by: Velbert ]


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

I let the 12 Queens hatch in their cage...When the Queens turned 2 days old I placed them in the colored MH or baby nuc... 6 days earlier I had removed the laying Queens on the day of placing the virgins I destroyed all EM-Queen cells....I turned the little round dial in the front to just the small slit so only the workers can exit the hive and go to work. Left it like this for 5 days then went and opened it to a bigger entrance so the queen could exit to take her mating flight ... I check each one and found a nice virgin in each Nuc 


So now I wait to see how many mate an start laying


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

So for your baby nucs, you use the poly nucs sold by some of the beekeeping supply places? The ones you can pump the syrup in?

Do you just use foundation cut to the right size for the frames?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Chef

I got my MH from

http://www.beeworks.com

I have some shallow super, heavy brood foundation with the wire in it I just cut down on one side of the wire and use that piece it is about 1 3/4 by 4 1/2 inch strip the wire in the foundation helps me cut a nice straight line most of the time.

Yes it has a built in feeder inside. it will hold just a little over a pint. 

I have built several different sizes of baby nucs I like these the best of all.

if you buy some of these go to wall-marts go to the arts a craft department and get you some of that sheet of stitching stuff I have a picture posted the one with the better bee record keeping.

cut it out and place it under the lid like you would an inner cover it keeps them from building bur comb to the lid and you wont lift up the frames when you raise the top and the lid comes off easer.

Easy to stock with bees,move just turn the dial to close some time its stuck just work easy with it. Vents on the bottom if stacked they can get air still .The have holes in all 4 corners and little round pegs on the bottom to set in the holes on top making stacking up nice.

Try you a few you will like them


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Chef: 

These mini-nucs are not really well set up for pumping syrup in. You could but I prefer to use a watering can. Each of these mini-nucs has to be opened in order to feed. The noise of the pump can be irritating. I choose not to use a pump for this side of things on account of low volume and noise factor.

The poly nucs where a pump is used to feed are the 5 deep frame ones. The nucleus does not have to be opened to be fed. So you just feed a preset amount. The pump has to be calibrated. Count in your head how long it takes to fill a 2 litre pop bottle. Do it about 3 times, so you've a pretty good idea of how long it takes. Then get to work and feed. Check your calibration again in 2 hours, just to see if you are giving the 2 L or if you are giving too much or 2 little. So are you coming by one day or not?

Jean-Marc


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

jean marc:

I plan to but I am still working 7 days a week.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Me too, then I get busy. Moved hives to NE Alta. last week. Flew up, rented a car. Got a friend to rent me his truck and forklift, put the bees in the yards on Sun, Mon.The weather cooperated. Supered up on Tuesday, electric fences on Wednesday, back home Wed. evening. Gotta do it all over again late next week. Moving bees from Canola pollination in Southern Alta to honey production further north. Hopefully the flow lasts, it should as there has been some rain recently.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Velbert - did you make the frmaes for the 6-packs yourself, or is there a commercial source?

Keith


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Keith

I bought the end bars. and just cut out the top and bottom bars and I use the plastacell from dadants.

Velbert


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Velbert.

Keith


----------



## cmq (Aug 12, 2003)

I have some (about 50 ... doubles) baby nucs available if anyone is interested. Doubles, 3 - frame, w/ drawn comb and feeders. My management style is pushing me to go w/ all deeps.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

What are you asking for something like that?

Keith


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Velbert,
Are you painting your baby nuc's or are they
offered in the different colors? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Brandy

I painted them (Wall-marts) spray paint the cheap can will paint 2 Minis with one can usually put on two light coats.

You are welcome
Velbert


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Update

I got 10 good laying Queens from the 12 virgins 

I left one Queen in the cell builder and let her lay about 3 days pulled her and re grafted 10 the have started 10 they will be sealed Saturday. that will make 22 queen cell frame baby nuc. 10 laying and 10 in the making.

[ July 28, 2006, 06:27 PM: Message edited by: Velbert ]


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Re grafted again 

#1 Graft This one Baby nuc has now built 12 out of 20 WITH 10 laying


#2 Graft 10 out of 10 
8/5/06 Got 9 hatched virgins


#3 Grafted 12 Check tomorrow to see how many started. 
8/6/06 Got 7 sealed Queen Cells

[ August 06, 2006, 12:45 PM: Message edited by: Velbert ]


----------

